# Who are your favorite trainers?



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Mine that are here with me. Not one on a videotape.


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

Hmm, I have seen Guy McLean twice and I LOVED what I saw, hence why I went back to a different horse event to see him train that second time.


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

I saw Clinton last year in KY, it was a great demonstration, although super marketed. Buy, buy, buy, and the sets are priced so high, I have no way of finding out if they would work, cause I can't afford them. (And don't really want to find a way to afford them, since it's a video set, and not a real life trainer. Two way different price points for me.)

I've said it probably fifty times on here before, but I really like Warwick Schiller. He remembers the horses and owners from clinics, really personable, etc. He has a facebook group where he goes on quite often and answers questions. And he's a reiner, which is a bonus point from me, ha! Super well priced-- unlimited access to 193+ videos for $25/month. Seems to be in it for the horses and the people, not the money. So I'd say he's the winner for me.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

My trainers are ones I grew up around, many dead for many years now, the horsemen and women I have known.

I don't subscribe to any of the nh bs, and don't think much of anything I've seen from any of them.

Smoke and mirrors.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

One of my favourite trainers, which some of you may have heard of is Heike Holstein. I get lessons with her, and she is AMAZING. The best instructor in Ireland. She competed at three olympics, so thats why people here may know her


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

I like real trainers who do it everyday for a living, actually ride client horses, and turn out a successful product. Trainers like Doug Carpenter, Dana Hokana, Leslie Lange, Whitney Legacey, and my trainer Bob drake to name a few.


----------



## damianabem (Jul 31, 2014)

LemonZeus said:


> I saw Clinton last year in KY, it was a great demonstration, although super marketed. Buy, buy, buy, and the sets are priced so high, I have no way of finding out if they would work, cause I can't afford them. (And don't really want to find a way to afford them, since it's a video set, and not a real life trainer. Two way different price points for me.)
> 
> I've said it probably fifty times on here before, but I really like Warwick Schiller. He remembers the horses and owners from clinics, really personable, etc. He has a facebook group where he goes on quite often and answers questions. And he's a reiner, which is a bonus point from me, ha! Super well priced-- unlimited access to 193+ videos for $25/month. Seems to be in it for the horses and the people, not the money. So I'd say he's the winner for me.


I just checked Warwick's website and I really liked that we can watch online since USA doesn't ship DVD's to Brazil. :--(

About CA I agree that his videos are freaking expensive, specially to me. Just like Parelli's dvds that are also very expensive but I think that for me, that doesn't have a mentor or the money to pay for someone to teach me, those videos could be really handy. 

Also, some people believe that CA is too agressive to the horses, making them do things mechanically. Do you guys agree?

I really like Natural horsemanship and I'd like to learn as much as I can from trainers that follow its concepts. Apart from Parelli and Clinton Anderson, is there anybody else? 

Thank you!


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes! The youtube ones are great to start, but the online subscription is so cheap and 1000% better. I've actually gotten a huge change in Lemonade since starting it. And I'm auditing a clinic in September. I'm excited!

I agree that videos are better than nothing. I'm spoiled, and have a thousand horse trainers around me that I can take lessons from. So, I'd rather spend $2,000 in real-life lessons than a few video sets 

CA is interesting. I've heard that his horses are afraid of contact, but I've never looked into it. Sometimes he can come across as harsh, but from what I've seen, it's been justified. He doesn't just attack the horse for no reason lol!


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

GotaDunQH said:


> I like real trainers who do it everyday for a living, actually ride client horses, and turn out a successful product. Trainers like Doug Carpenter, Dana Hokana, Leslie Lange, Whitney Legacey, and my trainer Bob drake to name a few.


 
We use the Clinton Anderson program and a local trainer who likes CA's stuff which helps maintain consistency with our horses.


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

I like local trainers that prove to me through their horses that they are good at what they do... Aside from that, I'm not sure that I have a favourite. I enjoy watching Buck Brannaman work with horses, although I'm never sure what to really think about trainers that are so highly recognized.

I watch a few videos on Youtube every once in a while to see different opinions and styles of training, but I normally just pick up a few things from each trainer rather than following one person religiously.


----------



## fknight (Jun 13, 2012)

While I use CA's method, I'm not a CA die-hard. I've found that it works for me and my horses, but I'll be the first to admit it's freaking expensive to buy his over-marketed tools and DVD's. :-(

The one thing I'd say is, look around at multiple trainers, pick one, and learn that method thoroughly before branching out into learning other methods. If you mix and match, both you and your horse will be confused. :?

The main thing in ALL the methods is consistency. You gotta stick with it on a very regular basis for you and your horse to learn.


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

ThunderingHooves said:


> I have a view on training that you should watch several trainers, find what you like, and find what works for you. It doesn't hurt to have multiple ways to work something out since not all horses are the same.


That's a great philosophy. The most influential person for me is my BO who was also my instructor for three years. I am also a fan of Cherry Hill and have gained a lot of helpful information from her books. As well, I like Jonathan Field. I audited a clinic which was great and I have some of his ground training and riding cds which have been very helpful.


----------



## MyHorsesLucyAndSonny (Aug 4, 2014)

I like...Me. Im a trainer. My method works,thats all i need. If i ahve a question i go to my Instructor(Because yes,i dont have great EQ).


----------



## horsecrazy12345 (Aug 25, 2014)

Depends on what you do with your horse as to who I would think? I agree trainers in real life are the best. I learn hands on better than a video.


----------



## TaylaJane (Nov 2, 2014)

I like CA here's why:

His method is about being black and white and not putting your horse into a situation where he/she can fail. In his book, his all about increasing the pressure the first set or four taps don't even touch the horse, each set increases until the horse try's or gives the right response. He doesn't believe in nagging the horse. He also explains things really well.

If I had to fault him it would have to be the prices of his DVD's and the music at the start of the DVD'S annoys me a bit but other than that, I like his method.


----------



## PSNapier (Oct 23, 2012)

I've study so many people now, and taken bits and pieces from so many it feels wrong to choose favorites.
Most recently I have thoroughly enjoyed the work of Patrick Kaye. I admit; the man is completely and utterly bonkers, but his work speaks to me and has proven extraordinarily helpful. Not for everyone, but I enjoy trainers that push my boundaries.

I started with traditional, 'approved' English trainers, ended up being sold a horse by said trainer that 'only needed a bit of training.' It would probably be considered perfectly reasonable to most traditional horse people, but I had the pleasure of meeting a NH trainer that showed me that, no, that behaviour isn't acceptable and you should never have to put up with such from any horse for any reason. From one extreme to the other.
My first horse, that horse, passed away only a year after I bought him. I was 9 years old. I had spent 4+ hours a day with him and my mentor for a year.
I was horseless for a long time, then fell instantly in love with the pony I have currently. I was told he bucked, struck, spooked, spun, wouldn't canter, wouldn't stand, blah blah blah. For the first time, I had no trainer- and I also had no round-pen and no tack. Just me, a problem pony and an 80 acre pasture.
I lived. And it was bloody fantastic. I've owned him for awhile now, and in all honesty I'm spoiled rotten: he's absolutely amazing, and he has taught me more than I ever could have learned from any trainer.
At one point I started taking lessons from my old mentor on him again- and I had the awful realization that I no longer agreed with him as much as I had at one point.

My philosophy has come to be: 
The horse must _always_ go when I ask, stop when I ask, and be respectful of my space. Everything else is negotiable.
Aggression will be met with aggression, but once the horse is no longer aggressive I will pick no fights.
And in the words of Mr. Kaye, I will not interfere with the horse, I will only teach him the game, look to the horizon and say to him 'get me there!'

I'm still learning, but I am thrilled with the results I have observed in my boy and in other horses.
I'm excited for where I'll be another year from now!


----------



## hcolumbia (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm not a Clinton Anderson fan either. Some of his videos are helpful, some methods do nothing for my horse. I don't care for him because in his videos he always thinks it's the horses fault, and he never blames the owners because if he makes owners feel bad, they won't pay the big bucks to listen to his videos and buy his rope stuff. Also I see he sells spurs and bits on his website, oh what a natural horseman. Personally, I really like the Think Like a Horse website and videos because it's free information and he not in there for the money. Also he's more of a "people trainer" than a horse trainer, but a trainer nonetheless. I've learned more from his videos than from CA.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

My dressage instructor was my favorite, but of famous instructors, I like Jane Savoie. Can't even begin to afford her materials, but I have read things by her and attended several short lectures. I really like her.


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

I'm madly in love with Stacy Westfall's training series. Then again, I'm kind of obsessed with anything she turns out so maybe I'm partial 

As to favorite trainers that I've actually worked with, a local barn here for sure. Those girls are the best riders, trainers and teachers I've ever encountered. They put some of the big guys to shame. If anyone ever wants a recommendation in the West texas/Southern new mexico area I'd be happy to gush about them by name on PM


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

There is a website I'm gonna try: 

GiddyUpFlix.com

They have tons of videos, and it works sort of like Netflix, where you get a DVD, send it back, and they ship out another. They have different price levels, where you can have 1, 2, 3 or 4 DVDs out at a time.

They have some stuff by Jane Savoie AND Stacy Westfall! Suddenly the winter is looking better!


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

I have been re-learning to ride/train in the Vaquero tradition so, Richard Winters and of course, my own personal trainer here.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Reiningcatsanddogs said:


> Richard Winters


Richard is such a nice guy (and his wife is a sweetheart, too) and a great horseman. I went to one of his Horsewomen's Retreat years ago and had a great time. I also was fortunate enough to ride with him at a few expos. I'd also see him at expos and at cowhorse shows; it was always nice to talk to him and great to watch him ride. His daughter is extremely good as well. Can't go wrong with Richard, for sure.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

So glad someone else agrees! I love the emphasis he puts on developing a relationship with the horse beyond "master-slave", and the lightness he gets in his horses, it is a beautiful sight.


----------



## hyperkalemic4 (Dec 8, 2014)

I just want to agree with the person who mentioned about all the stuff for sale at the clinics. Just a lot of hyep up, glorified stuff that a lot of dude folks fall for and buy. I watched the V. of the gal who has won the world mustang challenge a couple times. The one where she slides her arm up the neck and then pulls the head to the rail. Over and over and over. I was not impressed with that method. She did some real great things at a clinic here in my town last month.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

PSNapier said:


> I've study so many people now, and taken bits and pieces from so many it feels wrong to choose favorites.
> Most recently I have thoroughly enjoyed the work of Patrick Kaye. I admit; the man is completely and utterly bonkers, but his work speaks to me and has proven extraordinarily helpful. Not for everyone, but I enjoy trainers that push my boundaries.
> 
> I started with traditional, 'approved' English trainers, ended up being sold a horse by said trainer that 'only needed a bit of training.' It would probably be considered perfectly reasonable to most traditional horse people, but I had the pleasure of meeting a NH trainer that showed me that, no, that behaviour isn't acceptable and you should never have to put up with such from any horse for any reason. From one extreme to the other.
> ...


Very interesting! Are you doing liberty training? I love it when the horses teach us how to train, rather than we teaching them. My mare has taught me a lot, and if only I could get my jump seat better she could use those invisible wings she has! :lol:


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

The trainers I like are all long dread! 

I am not so interested in how to train a horse, I have long learned ways that work for me, but was more interested in instructors who worked on me working the horse correctly.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Foxhunter said:


> The trainers I like are all long dread!
> 
> I am not so interested in how to train a horse, I have long learned ways that work for me, but was more interested in instructors who worked on me working the horse correctly.


 Totally agree. I have Ride With Your Mind lessons which are all about getting the rider correct so the horse can move correctly.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I loved **** Stilwell. He was a tough one to please. Heck he made you sweat and had many ways of solving a problem. 

He took everything in his stride and had been there and done that! 

I always remember going to him with a very hot ex racehorse, I had done all the ground work starting her from the beginning but when it came to cantering she would just want to tank off. 

We started in the indoor school and I had to canter her down the long side and at the end use the wall to stop, turn her to the outside and canter back. It worked, she was soon anticipating the stop. 

We worked hard on her as she was a lovely mare with mental problems. Then we were working in the outdoor arena, she started to get strong so I was told to use the rails - 5 feet+ in height. I headed to them, she checked as if she was going to stop and then jumped them clean. 
As I disappeared across the field all I could hear was **** calling out "Lovely one, what a pop!" 

We sold her a month or so later to go show jumping. 

Those old trainers were tough, to get praise from them was something special. It made me sick when I was trying to achieve something and they'd get on the horse and it was 'there' without them seeming to do anything.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

Because of the Minnesota Horse Expo, and because both Parelli and Clinton Anderson are willing to do their tour stops in St. Paul, I've watched them both live on multiple occasions. Both are amazing. I find Clinton Anderson easier to follow. I've also seen Ken McNab, Richard Winters, Julie Goodnight, Stacy Westfall, Craig Cameron and Mark Rashid. I learned from all of them.

I also found Charles Wilhelm's book helpful.

These people are out there putting their techniques to the test entering reigning competitions, cowboy mounted shooting, Road to the Horse, National Reigned Cow Horse and more. I'll tell you what -- you beat these people in their own fields and I'll listen to you when you say they have nothing to teach you.

Something I heard Clinton Anderson say one time stuck with me. He buys other trainers' DVD sets all the time. He says if he pays $200 for a DVD and he finds even one thing in it that helps him explain a concept more clearly, he figures it was a great buy.

All of these trainers have an awful lot in common. Even considering two guys who represent different extremes, like Clinton Anderson and Mark Rashid, the contrast seems more in patience than technique. I like them all. I don't like everything about any of them.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

CA does do some reining, but look at the million dollar leaders in NRHA, NRCHA. winnings, and not one of these trainers is on the list, esp Parelli

here are the million dollar NRHA winners. By the way, Cody Sapergia is a Canadian reiner, now training in the States. Ditto for Dwayne Latimer, also a Canadian, who won both the NRHA 3 year old futurity and also gold in Olympic reining.

http://nrha1.com/milliondollar

I have every respect for people like Stacy Westfall, who actually is a successful reiner, and I'm sure everyone has seen her tackless reining freestyle demo, but even Stacy , who I have watched in person several times, will be the first to admit that those colt starting challenges do not represent how she trains young horses at home.
Those events are for crowd entertainment, and do nothing for the horse.

I.m not saying that these clinicians aren't great horsemen, nor that one can't learn from them, but if one was very serious in competing in reining or working cowhorse, there are trainers that have achieved way, way more than these trainers in those fields
These trainers are great for teaching many horse basics, but if I asm interested ina particualr field, then I take clinics from those that have proven themselves in those fields, buy their DVDs and books

Here are the leading Reined cowhorse earners.

NRCHA Million Dollar Riders | National Reined Cow Horse Assocation
One of my favorite trainer, Bob Avila is amongst them. He won World's Greatest cowhorse competition twice


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Smilie said:


> CA does do some reining


He also occasionally compets in NRCHA, but I have not been impressed by what I've seen. I saw him last year (maybe the year before) ride in the Snaffle Bit Futurity. He's not known as a great with cows (great as in on par with the top NRCHA trainers, but he's still probably better than me!), but he could still be competitive on the cows in the prelims as everyone knows its anyone's game in the prelim. 

But I thought he'd kick butt in the reining portion since that is his forte. He was horrible and was very hard on his horse in the show pen when the horse started protesting. There's not alot you can do in the show pen, but he did enough jerking/spurring to have me shaking my head. At that level it is not what you do in the show pen. He did did not make the finals.

The January Western Horseman article that interviews him, makes clear he's gunning for the top reining titles. So he may yet get up there with the million dollar winners it he acheives his goal.




Smilie said:


> look at the million dollar leaders in NRHA, NRCHA. winnings, and not one of these trainers is on the list, esp Parelli


Have to laugh - Parelli does compete in cutting ... from what I've heard from others though, he's not up there in the standings. 

On the other hand, his son, who has a disability (can't remember what it is) does compete in Cowhorse and does fantastic for having a disability. Cowhorse is not easy, so props to him for getting out there and showing!



Smilie said:


> I.m not saying that these clinicians aren't great horsemen, nor that one can't learn from them, but if one was very serious in competing in reining or working cowhorse, there are trainers that have achieved way, way more than these trainers in those fields
> These trainers are great for teaching many horse basics, but if I asm interested ina particualr field, then I take clinics from those that have proven themselves in those fields, buy their DVDs and books


Yep, agree with this. These guys are OK for foundational training - many have and still do learn from them which is great, but when you get into competing, you want someone who is successfully training/riding/showing in what you want to compete in to help you along. It makes a HUGE HUGE difference.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

anyone here heard of Harry Whitney?


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> anyone here heard of Harry Whitney?


I have heard of him, but that's about it. Can't add any more than I know his name.


----------



## Paulaf (Nov 12, 2014)

does anyone remember Monty Roberts and anyone have any views? he was the first commercial trainer, that I had ever heard of but I always liked that he was knowledgable about the horse phsycology , shouldn't understanding and communication come before education?


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

Paulaf said:


> does anyone remember Monty Roberts? I always liked that he was knowledgeable about horse psychology


I think all of the top trainers have offered their views on horse psychology. Julie Goodnight was the first I noticed to describe in some anatomical detail why horses aren't easily able to share information from one side of their brain to the other. Last April I listened to Richard Winters give a very interesting lecture on how horses are different from dogs and how understanding the difference helps us communicate with them. Mark Rashid's books are full of insight on what horses are thinking. Parelli has his horsenalities, and Clinton Anderson always talks about balancing the thinking side of the brain and the reactive side of the brain.

Monty Roberts, with his "Language of Equus" made his own contribution to helping us see things from a horse's perspective, but he was not alone.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Paulaf said:


> does anyone remember Monty Roberts and anyone have any views? he was the first commercial trainer, that I had ever heard of but I always liked that he was knowledgable about the horse phsycology , shouldn't understanding and communication come before education?


Well, his own relatives de bunked much of what Monty Roberts wrote, concerning his father etc, so that just leaves me with less credibility for that man to begin with
You are making the assumption that if you don't have NH in behind your training credentials, then you nether understand a horse, nor communicate with him, just force some training on him, and that is simply not true.

You might wish to read this, concerning lies and myths of Monty Roberts, and how is mis treats horses
His principles are sound, but the man himself is not, nor does he practice what he preaches, according to a lot of info out there on him and horses

He marketed himself

Monty Roberts, Man Who Listens to Horses, Fraud, Liar | montyrobertslies.com up

Monty Roberts, Man Who Listens to Horses, Fraud, Liar | montyrobertslies.com up


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

My favorite trainers are the guys who walk a little twisted, because they have been kicked, tossed, and stepped on.

They often chain smoke, or drink like fish. Their people skills are on the same level as a dog turd, and they smell like horse ****.

Their dogs and horses love them, and they live pay check to pay check. most have a wall in their barn tacked with ribbons, and trophies that span back to before I was born, and they add a few more each spring. The pictures on their walls are of horses most would kill for.

They don't sell carrot sticks, fancy halters or magic ropes, they aren't doing clinics that end with a pitch to buy their latest and greatest DVD, and they don't make any bones about telling you when its time to pony up and buy a horse cause yours "just doesn't have "it"".

Jim


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

Your favorite trainer sounds a little like the "old man" who mentored Mark Rashid as a boy in Wisconsin. The only reason we ever heard of him is that Rashid worked extremely hard to comprehend the old man's advice and now presents it in his books and clinics.

I like trainers who effectively teach their skills to as many people as possible, and if selling tack and DVDs helps them accomplish that so much the better.


----------

